# Harvard modernist cooking class



## apicius9 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just scanned through this link, somethingto explore more, sounds very interesting:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...prfacebook&utm_source=npr&utm_medium=facebook

Stefan


----------



## kpeddie2010 (Oct 2, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Just scanned through this link, somethingto explore more, sounds very interesting:
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...prfacebook&utm_source=npr&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Stefan




where do i sign up. holy **** this is interesting


----------



## dough (Oct 2, 2013)

i signed up. neat project beyond this class too.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 2, 2013)

To me it was like reading Harold McGee, smart guy, lots of great nuggets of cooking information but to dry for me.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 2, 2013)

I just signed up, thanks!


----------



## wellminded1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Signed up, my parents will be so proud I went to Harvard annnnd MIT.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 2, 2013)

I just saw that on NPR too. It looks interesting. 

k.


----------



## Jordanp (Oct 2, 2013)

I watched most of the lectures on youtube of the past 3 years of this program and I find it really interesting all the info you get on cooking.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice find! Thanks Stefan.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 3, 2013)

wellminded1 said:


> Signed up, my parents will be so proud I went to Harvard annnnd MIT.



Geezes, we are in the presence of greatness 

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 3, 2013)

Mahalo Stefan, looks very interesting, just signed up too:doublethumbsup:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## wellminded1 (Oct 3, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Geezes, we are in the presence of greatness
> 
> Stefan




HAHAH Seriously , Thanks for the link Stefan.


----------



## cnochef (Oct 3, 2013)

I signed up today too, you can't beat that price for a Harvard education:doublethumbsup:


----------



## 77kath (Oct 4, 2013)

I signed up, too.


----------



## Keith Neal (Oct 4, 2013)

This is fascinating. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 4, 2013)

I signed up for this and a nuro science class.


----------

